# Crib v MiniCrib v Pack and Play: Best Option?



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

DS is a little over 9 months, and we have coslept from the beginning. This is no longer working for us for a variety of reasons, and it is time to try something else.

I need help figuring out what to buy. Space (we have a 1 bedroom) and money are tight.

We have a mini cosleeper that DS never used. He can't transition to that now because he can pull himself up to a standing position.

What would you recommend for a smaller space and on a budget? I want something that DS will like, something that will fit in our room, and something that he can stay in for a while.

I was thinking about a portable/mini crib. How quickly do LOs outgrow those, though? Our guy is already 25 lbs.

Maybe a pack and play? He sleeps in one of these at daycare so I know he likes it. But they seem so large. And is it difficult to put your babe to sleep in it since the floor is so low? I'm just thinking of me trying to get him to sleep in it and straining to reach down and rub his back...

I have considered a regular size crib. Don't know if we could fit it, but it would be nice to get a convertible one, as that will take him to a bed.

I've also heard that some mamas put their wee ones in cots at this age? Is that something anyone's done?

Also, have I thought about putting the bed on the floor with another mattress adjacent? Yep. But, unfortunately, we do no have room for that. :\


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

If you could fit a pack n' play in the room, you could probably fit a standard crib mattress on the floor. DD has been sleeping like this since 9 - 10 months, and I've really liked it. It's comparable to co-sleeping, but it's nice that she has her own space, and I think it's going to make it a lot easier to transition to her own room (ahem...when we get a place with another room...)


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, that is not an option for us. The pack n play or mini crib would go in this little alcove off our bedroom that currently houses a sewing machine and small table. I have room for something in there, but not next to our bed.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

As an FYI, the pack-and-play and portable/mini-crib are almost exactly the same size...

DS out-grew his mini-crib at about 14 months - he was getting cramped and couldn't roll over comfortably.

If you are looking for a long term solution, I'd go for a mattress on the floor, even if it's not next to your bed, as it will last longer than a mini-crib/PNP.


----------



## anelen (Sep 23, 2011)

We use a Chicco play yard with the MamaDoo Kids mattress topper, for much needed extra comfort, and our son loves it. Play yards are bigger than portable cribs. He is 2 years old and still sleeps well in it. Also because both items are so portable we take them with us when we go and visit family or travel. Good luck!


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

We used an IKEA convertible crib, which we loved, and which he now uses as a toddler bed at age 3. It isn't very bulky or big. We also have a Graco pack-in-play which he slept in comfortably for naps and at the grandparents house until 2 1/2. I think either would be a good option, but if you can go with a convertible crib it will last longer and give you more long-term options.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I second an IKEA crib. We have the Sniglar. It isn't huge, you can transition it to a toddler bed and it's cheap.


----------

